# Google renews search agreement with Firefox



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The team at Mozilla is likely breathing easier today. The company behind the free and popular Firefox web browser announced today that it had secured a new three year agreement with Google. The new arrangement will allow Google to remain the default search engine for Firefox during that time period. The financial specfics of the new deal were not revealed.


More


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The financial specfics of the new deal were not revealed.

Darn there goes the Open Source on Income part.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That would have been interesting to see... I bet it's a pretty penny.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More on this:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Google paying Mozilla $300 million per year for search deal.

I think we all should get a cut from Google for using it on Firefox and also each time we go to Google to do a search. 

Got to say Google maps get updated a lot.

Bing Map still shows my truck over where I was living till July 2008. 
Also the one Costco that has a Walmart next door that I went to a couple years living over at older address so that goes back to 2006 and maybe 2005 site shows Walmart being build so that's a very old map Bing has. 

So remember that is case you wanted to see what used to be there so you can go to Bing and maybe see it still.


----------

